# More Noah



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Some videos


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol...funny little guy...love his paper tunnel


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Noah is an active little bird. He get's around that cage pretty fast. 
I love that little noise he makes. Thank's for sharing those with us...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is just the sweetest thing! :loveeyes: I love how quick he is, reminds me of a lighting bolt 
Thank you for sharing him with us


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Noah is such a playful fellow, I loved how he would go into hiding under the paper and then come out fast only to go back in again!


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

He is such a brightly colored little guy.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! He's such a cute and funny guy!


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Haha, I think Noah is hiding something under the newspaper


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I adore little Noah. 

His colors are similar to Peachy's and Peachy loves to run underneath his newspapers too! 

Thanks for sharing this delightful wee fellow with us.
Seeing Noah brightens up my day.*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, Noah is such a perky little cutie. Love the way he climbs to the top of the cage in such swift stride and his chirp is so cute like a bicycle horn.


----------

